# Post something odd about you!



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

So everyone has something strange about them whether you like it or not. Let's embrace our odd behaviors, hobbies and personalities here on this thread! I'll share a few things about me that I'm sure some of you will get a kick out of.



Spoiler



I'm a snail breeder and pet slug owner. I mostly breed milk snails and garden snails. I'm hoping to breed leopard slugs and banana slugs sometime this year. This is probably one of the oddest things about me.





Spoiler



I have a habit of maladaptive day dreaming. I'll randomly stare at an object or out a window while my mind is in the clouds thinking who-knows-what. I am told that it's weird often but my family is used to it by now. Still, people who don't do it will say I'm odd for it.





Spoiler



I talk to animals no matter what they are. I'll just say "Aren't you a cute baby? You're a good little baby." or "What'cha doing cutie pie? Just being a creature?" Basically... I goochy-goo them. People always stare at me when I talk to my cats or snails. lol



I have waaaaaaay more odd things about me but I'll let you all take the wheel now. Reveal the spoilers if you dare.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 30, 2021)

Im double jointed in my thumbs. Which means I can bend them back to touch my wrists, and pop them outta place.


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im double jointed in my thumbs. Which means I can bend them back to touch my wrists, and pop them outta place.


----------



## L.Rey (Jun 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im double jointed in my thumbs. Which means I can bend them back to touch my wrists, and pop them outta place.



What a cool coinkydink! The knuckles on my right hand are double jointed. I can make them do the wave! xP


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 30, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


>


I don't wanna hear it mister slug breeder xD


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

My stepbrother has the same name as me

My dad and stepdad have the same name

My dad and stepdad are the same age

My dad and stepdad are both from the same part of the country


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> My stepbrother has the same name as me
> 
> My dad and stepdad have the same name
> 
> ...


Maybe your dad and step dad are the same person? That or your mom has her type.


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I don't wanna hear it mister slug breeder xD


That's *Mr. Slug Breeder* to YOU.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Maybe your dad and step dad are the same person? That or your mom has her type.


Apparently my stepdad nearly didn't get a second date because of it lmao


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 30, 2021)

Spoiler: What I can do with my thumbs (SFW)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Apparently my stepdad nearly didn't get a second date because of it lmao


Interesting xD I wonder if that gets confusing.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Spoiler: What I can do with my thumbs (SFW)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115017





Spoiler: This is also something, but can be weird for the squeamish.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 30, 2021)

XD
So confusing haha

/
I can read backwards text and upside down text

I developed this hability because I did ALWAYS forgot to read the MCdonalds and Burger-king's promotional posters on the outside and ended up learning how to read sdrawkcab xD!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Spoiler: This is also something, but can be weird for the squeamish.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115018


OwO

~w~

O.O


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> XD
> So confusing haha
> 
> /
> ...


Thats actually kinda cool!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> OwO
> 
> ~w~
> 
> O.O


*Patpats*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 30, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> Thats actually kinda cool!


Thaaank you! hehe

I like to use this hability sometimes but I do often forget I have it nowadays >~<



ssaannttoo said:


> *Patpats*


*pets your double fingers softly*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Thaaank you! hehe
> 
> I like to use this hability sometimes but I do often forget I have it nowadays >~<
> 
> ...


When ya do it it doesn't feel like anything is there, so my finger will just flop back when ya push it


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> When ya do it it doesn't feel like anything is there, so my finger will just flop back when ya push it


You continue to amaze me~

It doesn't hurts if someone does that friend? :0


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jun 30, 2021)

I was a magpie whisperer about 10 years ago at my old apartment building - the landlord was terrified of birds but in the summertime she would leave the ground floor entrance to the parking lot open to dissipate heat (old building with insufficient power capability for us to run AC units), and magpies would on a nearly daily basis fly in and get stuck and confused in the stairwells. She'd call me to catch them in a towel and carry them out, but after the first three days of such, they'd practically come to me to get their escort back outside (I think they *enjoyed* the towel trip!). A few weeks later, they'd show up on my balcony for attention and treats. Is what pretty much 'converted' me to loving birds and getting a job at a conservatory. <3


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> I was a magpie whisperer about 10 years ago at my old apartment building - the landlord was terrified of birds but in the summertime she would leave the ground floor entrance to the parking lot open to dissipate heat (old building with insufficient power capability for us to run AC units), and magpies would on a nearly daily basis fly in and get stuck and confused in the stairwells. She'd call me to catch them in a towel and carry them out, but after the first three days of such, they'd practically come to me to get their escort back outside (I think they *enjoyed* the towel trip!). A few weeks later, they'd show up on my balcony for attention and treats. Is what pretty much 'converted' me to loving birds and getting a job at a conservatory. <3


Very strange and AWESOME!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 30, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> ^^ .txet drawrof sa tsaf sa  txet sdrawkcab daer nac I


Waaait!! You can too? :0

uwu eheh .yas uoy sa tsaf taht daer t'nac I tuB



Paws the Gryphon said:


> I was a magpie whisperer about 10 years ago at my old apartment building - the landlord was terrified of birds but in the summertime she would leave the ground floor entrance to the parking lot open to dissipate heat, and magpies would on a daily basis fly in and get stuck and confused in the stairwells, and she'd call me to escort them out, and after the first three days of such, they'd practically come to me to get their escort back outside. A few weeks later, they'd show up on my balcony for attention and treats. Is what pretty much 'converted' me to loving birds. <3


Awwww birbs!!!
UwU

That's some adorable birbs :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im double jointed in my thumbs. Which means I can bend them back to touch my wrists, and pop them outta place.


So you're flexible???? 

I, on the other hand, have double jointed fingertips!
I can... They're just slightly curved is all. Cant lay down my fingers straight. I can't pop them out of place or nuthin though... At least...
I don't think-


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 30, 2021)

I’m a British person 
I have straight hair, while everyone else in my close family has curly hair. I’ve got literally_ hundreds_ of books within my room, most of them bought within the space of 4-5 years.


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> I’m a British person
> I have straight hair, while everyone else in my close family has curly hair. I’ve got literally_ hundreds_ of books within my room, most of them bought within the space of 4-5 years.


*gasp* You're a Brit? ABSURD!!!! jk jk I used to collect books for my room but that was years ago. I want to have a study room in my future apartment so I can read a lot of scary books.


----------



## FayeBunny (Jul 1, 2021)

I collect bones. And feathers, but I have to be careful about what feathers I pick up cause there's a lot of bird protection laws and I don't want to be in possession of illegal bird parts.
I also have loose joints, particularly in my knees and hips, but shoulders are pretty bendy, too. Nothing crazy, but enough to make people skeptical until I show them. It's not like I'm super flexible, I just bend in weird directions.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> So you're flexible????
> 
> I, on the other hand, have double jointed fingertips!
> I can... They're just slightly curved is all. Cant lay down my fingers straight. I can't pop them out of place or nuthin though... At least...
> I don't think-


Something like that. I am bendy boi xD


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jul 1, 2021)

FayeBunny said:


> I collect bones. And feathers, but I have to be careful about what feathers I pick up cause there's a lot of bird protection laws and I don't want to be in possession of illegal bird parts.
> I also have loose joints, particularly in my knees and hips, but shoulders are pretty bendy, too. Nothing crazy, but enough to make people skeptical until I show them. It's not like I'm super flexible, I just bend in weird directions.


I can hyperextend my knees about 10 degrees past where they're supposed to, and dislocated (and relocated) a shoulder once with minimal effort. I feel you. It's wonderful because I can do shit like fall off a horse, slide for 10' and get up fine... But also I roll my ankle walking on flat ground.

I am also the single most far sighted person a LASIK clinic had ever tested.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 1, 2021)

I tend to walk on my toes without even doing it on purpose. I also can fold my tongue horizontally and vertically. And I use humor to cope with stress a little too much to the point where once in a while it's inappropriate.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 1, 2021)

Odd things - I collect Hot Wheels and others of that same ilk. Probably close to five thousand of those little beggars are in my home, still in their display wrappers.

I'm also an ordained priest. I can't marry you, but hey, I can do other things.

I've also bent my thumb all the way back where it didn't belong. Motorcycle crash damage.

I have "Perfect Pitch" which can be a blessing or a curse. I put strings on a guitar for my grandson and tuned it by ear. He asked how I knew it was in tune. Handed him the guitar and tuner; it was spot on. Freaked him out. I also don't watch YooToob videos on guitar reviews because I die inside to hear a guitar out of tune.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 1, 2021)

I almost always wear some kind of hat with my outfits (summer or winter). I'm not ashamed of my hair or anything, but I just feel more comfortable with one on.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 1, 2021)

Seems someone fits to be a catto more than Terry is... Jelly! ÒnÓ (I mean the double joint thing!)

Weird/odd traits huh... Excluding sexuality and preference thing  as it should be a separate topic, what's left...
(I mean, mine shall be even more odd than others. And regardless, I mean no offense to anyone!)

I do how I feel like, according to my non-logical sense. I cannot explain why I decide something on those occasions, but they turn out to be a good call!

Examples are:

• One day I decided to take a walk (while I never had to) after a couple of days of no-promenades as it was hella hot and humid outside. But when I reached outdoors, the climate and temperature suddenly got windy and cool!

• I quit playing certain videogame for ages, and I never even peek on their news stuff. But one random day, I felt like getting back to it again, and got a great item via the random market (aka. blackmarket) which I always wanted!

• I went a trip to somewhere afar that needs flight ticket, and I somehow felt horribly homesick and returned home. As soon as I returned, that place emerged a storm that later reported to have delayed all their flight schedules for a week!

Lucky? Maybe! But my sense happens quite frequently to be called a rare fortune!


----------



## Shyy (Jul 1, 2021)

I hold active titles to more vehicles than I have living family members. No, I DON'T do rental vehicles or own a taxi/trucking company.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm Schrodinger's Cat here, I'm not a furry but I roleplay here and chat.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 1, 2021)

Some of my grand-grandparents were named after numbers, but I only hear stories about Mr. 11 and Ms. 9


----------



## Hogo (Jul 1, 2021)

I feel like the most standout thing might just be the rarity of me laughing authentically (a laugh I can't hold back), maybe once every 2-6 weeks. I need to be very drunk and it needs to be very stupid/horrible. This might just be the weirdest thing about me, not my short height or hairiness or unusual pastimes/tastes.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2021)

◉WildTail© <TilkiRoxo> said:


> _*Sí, estoy muy distraído. *__*Literalmente puedo olvidar órdenes, deberes o favores. Sin embargo, suelo realizar múltiples tareas.
> Hace unos años me di cuenta de que podía prestar atención a una conversación, leer un texto y escuchar una conferencia. Todo al mismo tiempo.
> Cuando estudio para un examen, suelo charlar con amigos, escuchar música de fondo y ver películas de Disney. Todo a la vez. *_*Por alguna razón, eso mejora mi concentración.*



Hable de Inles por favor.


----------



## ☀Tilki Roxɵ✪ ▣Φωρ✿ ❦φ◌x⊹ (Jul 1, 2021)

_*Yes, I'm very distracted. I can literally forget orders, duties or favors. However, I tend to multitask.
A few years ago I realized that I could pay attention to a conversation, read a text, and listen to a lecture. All at the same time.*_
*When I study for a test, I often chat with friends, listen to background music, and watch Disney movies. Everything at once. For some reason, that improves my concentration. :3*


----------



## ☀Tilki Roxɵ✪ ▣Φωρ✿ ❦φ◌x⊹ (Jul 1, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Hable de Inles por favor.


*Sorry, I already corrected it. Thanks for the gesture.*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2021)

◉WildTail© <TilkiRoxo> said:


> *Sorry, I already corrected it. Thanks for the gesture.*



No hay problema.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 3, 2021)

I more often reach for something by balancing on one leg while the other is lifted so I can angle myself rather than squatting. I found it easier, or so I think, and it’s just become a habit


----------



## Maur (Jul 3, 2021)

I breathe oxygen.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 3, 2021)

i sometimes mumble the words im typing.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 3, 2021)

I count magpies. Whenever I see a flock of them, I have to count them.

The old rhyme goes:

One for sorrow
Two for joy
Three for a girl
And four for a boy
Five for silver
Six for gold
Seven for a secret never to be told.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 3, 2021)

When it rains during summer, I don't use a raincoat or an umbrella... or even a hood.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 9, 2021)

I can only sleep facing west, or at least as close as I can to west.

I know it sounds like im a crazy person but no joke I can tell if somethings off in any bed I’m in. I can tell if I’m sideways or I’m diagonal to what I’m comfortable with. Without even looking at a compass I can just feel like I’m in the wrong direction.

So i need to sleep on the right or left side of a bed to be as close or spot on to face westward if possible, or else I can’t sleep right.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 9, 2021)

I have some speech impediments and stutter on occasion. Does that count?


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 9, 2021)

There's far too many things about me that are odd.

I think monsters are sexy. There ya go.
Mmm yeah. Deathclaws.






Oohh yeah. What a hunk. Commere.
Unfortunately no, I am not joking.



https://imgur.com/JammPVr


Why aren't they real? It isn't fair! I'd make them my boyfriend or die trying!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 9, 2021)

Chomby said:


> There's far too many things about me that are odd.
> 
> I think monsters are sexy. There ya go.
> Mmm yeah. Deathclaws.
> ...







Dat tongue. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 9, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 115743
> 
> Dat tongue. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Yeah it's pretty hot. Damn.
Yet another hot Resident Evil monster.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 9, 2021)

*Blushes* "Hi, so um... you wanna go out and look at the stars together or something?" (o///o) "Oh shit I forgot you don't have eyes."

*Fucking dies*


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Bababooey (Jul 9, 2021)

Pogo said:


>



I will while I slowly get eaten thinking, _Omg I've made contact this is amazing. _


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 11, 2021)

— I’m extremely allergic to a specific brand of laundry detergent
— I’m a “cat whisperer”; cats are just naturally drawn to me and tend to be very affectionate towards me, even if we’re total strangers. Dogs usually have the polar opposite reaction to me; they tend to become highly aggressive around me, even when their owners say that they’re not usually like that. It’s very strange.
— I love watching meme compilations on YouTube. Especially the channels that use text-to-speech programs to read the text on the memes. I find that kinda thing hilarious and it rarely fails to make me laugh. 
— I have a habit of saying “Pretty Much!” whenever I agree with/relate to something. It somehow became my catchphrase, albeit unintentionally.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2021)

I have almost Pinky-level verbal tics. "Birb", "pecc", or "birb do a pecc" are the ones I'm currently stuck with...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 11, 2021)

The past two nights in a row I've dreamt I made a lawnmower that breathed fire....


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 11, 2021)

Chomby said:


> *Blushes* "Hi, so um... you wanna go out and look at the stars together or something?" (o///o) "Oh shit I forgot you don't have eyes."
> 
> *Fucking dies*


I'ma keep it real.
If these things weren't going to kill me or try to, that shit is going to be one god damn intense make out.
Or possibly more.

Either way, as long as one isn't trying to kill the other, I would definatenly vibe with those things.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 11, 2021)

Chomby said:


> There's far too many things about me that are odd.
> 
> I think monsters are sexy. There ya go.
> Mmm yeah. Deathclaws.
> ...


100% honest, I see the appeal. They remind me of dragons and other anthropomorphic species out there. I’d probably cuddle one if it offered.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I have some speech impediments and stutter on occasion. Does that count?


Me too. I have mild selective mutism


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I have almost Pinky-level verbal tics. "Birb", "pecc", or "birb do a pecc" are the ones I'm currently stuck with...


Me too, except I say things like "meow", "maize" (maize like from the movie Grown Ups. Lol don't ask), and sometimes "wahh" like Waluigi.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Me too, except I say things like "meow", "maize" (maize like from the movie Grown Ups. Lol don't ask), and sometimes "wahh" like Waluigi.


Maize


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 11, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Maize


I forgot about this movie. I can't say the word "maize" without remembering this scene.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I forgot about this movie. I can't say the word "maize" without remembering this scene.


I know right? It's a-maize-ing!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 12, 2021)

WolfieHunnie said:


> — I’m extremely allergic to a specific brand of laundry detergent
> — I’m a “cat whisperer”; cats are just naturally drawn to me and tend to be very affectionate towards me, even if we’re total strangers. Dogs usually have the polar opposite reaction to me; they tend to become highly aggressive around me, even when their owners say that they’re not usually like that. It’s very strange


Oddly, growing up, mom always used Tide powdered laundry soap. got the clothes clean, didn't impart an offensive smell, reasonably priced. As an adult, my wife used the same laundry soap but switched to the Tide pods when they came out. Still good until Tide renamed the pods. All of the sudden, I began to break out in hives and I felt like there were fiberglass shards in my clothes. She went to an all-natural liquid detergent, and I cleared right up. This was just about the time "Eating pods challenges" were going on. Wonder if Tide changed the formula in response to that fad? Still can't walk down the aisle next to the Tide pod containers without getting itchy.

Cats are drawn to me, too. doesn't matter how mean they are, they will come to me and allow me to pet them and pick them up. And yes, dogs don't like me.


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 12, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Oddly, growing up, mom always used Tide powdered laundry soap. got the clothes clean, didn't impart an offensive smell, reasonably priced. As an adult, my wife used the same laundry soap but switched to the Tide pods when they came out. Still good until Tide renamed the pods. All of the sudden, I began to break out in hives and I felt like there were fiberglass shards in my clothes. She went to an all-natural liquid detergent, and I cleared right up. This was just about the time "Eating pods challenges" were going on. Wonder if Tide changed the formula in response to that fad? Still can't walk down the aisle next to the Tide pod containers without getting itchy.
> 
> Cats are drawn to me, too. doesn't matter how mean they are, they will come to me and allow me to pet them and pick them up. And yes, dogs don't like me.



The detergent I'm allergic to is called "Gain". It has a very strong, "chemical-y" scent to it. I broke out in a rash that looked similar to chicken pox, and the redness traveled around my body wherever pressure was put on it. I've always had sensitive skin, but it became a lot more sensitive after I had that bad reaction to Gain. Now I can only use odorless products that are labeled "for sensitive skin" (such as soap, body wash, and lotion, etc). Apparently some of my nieces and nephews are allergic to Gain detergent too, so it runs in the family I guess. 

And I'm glad I'm not the only one who is a cat magnet, haha! 

I used to think that there was something seriously wrong with me for dogs to behave so aggressively around me. I actually do have a couple of pretty severe mental illnesses so maybe dogs can sense that and it sets off alarm bells in their minds for whatever reason. I've got panic disorder so I'm constantly anxious and jumpy. I could see why a dog would feel wary around someone who's always high-strung and tense like I am. 

But cats are a different story. Cats seem to view my anxiety-ridden personality as something that's completely safe and non-threatening, maybe even charming(?) The only cats I've never been able to pet were feral cats who were born and raised in the wild. Unlike animals such as dogs and horses, cats technically aren't _completely_ domesticated, so feral cats aren't much different than wild animals. But I'm starting to veer off-topic so... yeah haha!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 15, 2021)

WolfieHunnie said:


> The detergent I'm allergic to is called "Gain". It has a very strong, "chemical-y" scent to it. I broke out in a rash that looked similar to chicken pox, and the redness traveled around my body wherever pressure was put on it. I've always had sensitive skin, but it became a lot more sensitive after I had that bad reaction to Gain. Now I can only use odorless products that are labeled "for sensitive skin" (such as soap, body wash, and lotion, etc). Apparently some of my nieces and nephews are allergic to Gain detergent too, so it runs in the family I guess.


My mother-in-law swears by Gain but ya know, it wouldn't get my t-shirts clean or my work pants, dark blue slacks-cut cotton-polyester. She didn't like it when we were living with her and my wife would use Tide. She said Tide made her itch and that was the powdered stuff. We used it anyway. If she didn't see the box, she didn't itch. Go figure.

We use Method Laundry Detergent now and it works real well as far as cleaning and I don't have that problem with breaking out all over.

Another odd thing about me - I'm partially red colorblind but I passed the tests when I joined the Air Force. Unless it's a particular shade/tint/intensity of red, it looks either pink or gray to me. Ferrari Red looks gray-pink but for example, Lamborghini Red and Ford Racing Red look very bright and saturated.


----------



## Simo (Jul 15, 2021)

I sometimes have dreams in which I die, and my spirit tries various ways to reanimate my body, not wanting the two to be apart: they are not really scary or anxious, but I tend to then wake up feeling a bit odd.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2021)

I post often on this website.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2021)

I was born in an odd number year.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I was born in an odd number year.
> 
> View attachment 117210


...
...
...
...
*Clicks report button*


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm outrageously paranoid when in public


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> *Clicks report button*


Don't threaten me with a good time. Next you'll see me happily drunk. In a ditch. in only my underwear and no socks. Hugging a bottle of wine.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Aug 3, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> So everyone has something strange about them whether you like it or not. Let's embrace our odd behaviors, hobbies and personalities here on this thread! I'll share a few things about me that I'm sure some of you will get a kick out of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, let's see what I feel 'Safe' sharing amongst all you maniacs?  
I was born with one extra toe on each foot. (Mama had them removed when I was a baby. Personally, I would've liked 'em!)
I'm ambidextrous and can do other things with my hands that have won me quite a bit of $$$ at bars/BBQ's (mostly when I was a rowdy teenager/young adult). I'm leaving the rest to your imaginations, 'cause I am that evil. ;-D
I love the taste of burnt matches. Yep, there. One extremely weird quirk.
I have a thing for feet.  Not clarifying more about that one, either, 'cause I am that much of a tease!  ;-P
I'm fond of biting.  And being bit.  At certain times.  
That's all, folks!


----------



## AniwayasSong (Aug 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im double jointed in my thumbs. Which means I can bend them back to touch my wrists, and pop them outta place.


?!
My middle older brother can do that! Used to chase me out of the room/house, screaming as he made those horrible *POPPING* noises doing it! EEEP!


----------



## AniwayasSong (Aug 3, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> I’m a British person
> I have straight hair, while everyone else in my close family has curly hair. I’ve got literally_ hundreds_ of books within my room, most of them bought within the space of 4-5 years.


As a lifelong Bibliophile, my library once numbered in the thousands.  Sadly, moving a lot saw it whittled-down to a mere few hundred.
I feel vulnerable.
Oh, wait... :: dons robe... ::
Silly me!


----------



## AniwayasSong (Aug 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I was born in an odd number year.
> 
> View attachment 117210


:: Playfully *Flicks* yer tongue-tip!  ::
Sorry, it's a compulsion I just can't break! (just ask mah catto and doggo!)
;-)


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 3, 2021)

When I'm out walking my parent's dog I randomly ask people "Do you like my cat?" and point at my dog.

When I'm walking my cat I point at him and ask people "Do you like my dog?"

Whenever I see a police officer in the street I cry out "WE DIDN'T BURN HIM!!"






Sometimes when I'm in public I prance around and yell "LOOK AT ME, I'M AN ATTENTION WHORE!!"

(That last one pretty much sums me up.)


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 7, 2021)

I still use VHS, audio cassettes, and still have a 1972 Zenith Space Command TV in 100% working condition


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 15, 2021)

Almost everyone I'm talking to on the phone thinks I'm a woman!
The thing is I have a rather soft voice, but I don't sound like a woman. But my cheap phone apparently makes me sound distorted. And the two things combined, it sounds like a female voice to most people.

When I tell them my name to make an appointment, they ask me if it's for my son, they ask me me if I'm "his" mother! "No, it's for me.", I say. The reactions are hilarious, haha. After we while I just gave up and it's normal to me now. When they call me "miss", I just say "yes?". :'D


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2021)

I can fold paper into origami frogs.
:3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Aug 15, 2021)

I've trained myself to be able to do the splits because I used socks on hardwood floors.


----------



## Yastreb (Aug 16, 2021)

Sven Solitude said:


> Almost everyone I'm talking to on the phone thinks I'm a woman!
> The thing is I have a rather soft voice, but I don't sound like a woman. But my cheap phone apparently makes me sound distorted. And the two things combined, it sounds like a female voice to most people.
> 
> When I tell them my name to make an appointment, they ask me if it's for my son, they ask me me if I'm "his" mother! "No, it's for me.", I say. The reactions are hilarious, haha. After we while I just gave up and it's normal to me now. When they call me "miss", I just say "yes?". :'D


This has happened to me once or twice when I talk with scam callers. Oddly enough it never happens any other time. Apparently my voice changes when I speak English.


----------



## sushy (Aug 16, 2021)

Love that someone out here still uses VHS!

I think my strangest thing is my misophonia. I am fine around super loud noises, but if I hear the tiniest noise from the neighbours or if someone breathes very loud, I get super upset.


----------



## kittyDecaying (Aug 16, 2021)

When I'm describing where something is, I almost always wiggle my left and right hands alternating up and down. Stupid hands!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)

I sometimes when I've got no plans I go to the pet store just to see and talk to the animals.

I've done this with PetsMart where I interacted with the budgies, one time they asked me to either buy something or leave.

EDIT: went today


----------



## perkele (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm gay.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Aug 17, 2021)

perkele said:


> I'm gay.


*Patpat*

Nice to meet you gay


----------



## Mambi (Aug 17, 2021)

perkele said:


> I'm gay.



That's not that odd really, not in the world and especially around *here*.


----------



## Alopecoid (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm pretty good at remembering specific dates that things happened - things in my life, world events, etc.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 18, 2021)

I prefer playing ice hockey in Vintage gear (80’s and 90’s) rather than modern gear.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Yeah it's pretty hot. Damn.
> Yet another hot Resident Evil monster.



...okay then


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 17, 2021)

I love Greek yogurt.

I enjoy having some almost every day : p

It's even more enjoyable when I add granola or berries to it.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 17, 2021)

My cat is named after Blue the velociraptor from the Jurassic World movies.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 17, 2021)

I like to watch tv shows depicting what they call "evidence of the paranormal" and try to debunk what I see. Sometimes I can't.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 17, 2021)

Ive got a freckle right on the back of my left leg


----------



## Filter (Sep 19, 2021)

My swimming form is bad, but I'm a good swimmer. When I was a kid, that usually meant I was  relegated to the "beginner" track. Apparently, I couldn't move my arms and legs the way they wanted me to. Swimming instructors seemed to enjoy telling me how bad I was, and held me back due to poor form. Too much splashing, not turning my head the "correct" way, etc. It made me self-conscious. When finally tested for distance, speed, and endurance, however, I had the best results of the group (including beginners and advanced swimmers) and didn't need to take any more lessons.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

I used to be able to speak near-flawless German and used it to fuck with people


----------



## Filter (Sep 19, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I used to be able to speak near-flawless German and used it to fuck with people


----------



## aomagrat (Sep 19, 2021)

I have a weird shaped head. I didn't know it until I started school and the other kids started calling me coconut head. It really bothered me. Through the years it kept on with different names, football head, hammerhead, panhead, etc. I had few friends in school. It didn't stop when I became an adult. Coworkers teased me. I remember sitting in a bar when someone grabbed the back of my head and yelled, "Blue 42, Blue 42, Hut!" Nowadays people don't bother me anymore. I reckon you can get used to anything.

And My stepmother is about 15 years younger than me.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 19, 2021)

I got this beg freckle on the back of my left leg


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Ive got a freckle right on the back of my left leg





ssaannttoo said:


> I got this beg freckle on the back of my left leg


...?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> ...?


I dont got a very good brain ;w;


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

I have been told that I have *very* expressive eyes, usually gold flecked when I get excited- the higher the level of excitement, the more gold that is there, regardless of what type of "excitement" is going on... has lead to people trying to wind me up in different manners.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I dont got a very good brain ;w;


But your a sweetheart so it's okay


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I dont got a very good brain ;w;


You've got a good heart and an interesting personality, from what I can tell, so, that offsets that.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 23, 2021)

Shyy said:


> You've got a good heart and an interesting personality, from what I can tell, so, that offsets that.


Interesting can be a good and a bad thing xD


----------



## Play3r (Sep 23, 2021)

I have autism.
And yet people say it seems like i don't. 
I find that cool.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 23, 2021)

Player said:


> I have autism.
> And yet people say it seems like i don't.
> I find that cool.


Interesting


----------



## Play3r (Sep 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Interesting


lol i feel lucky


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 23, 2021)

W


Player said:


> lol i feel lucky


Why?


----------



## Play3r (Sep 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> W
> 
> Why?


Idk
because im alive


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 23, 2021)

Player said:


> Idk
> because im alive


kewl


----------



## Play3r (Sep 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> kewl


you post fast


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 23, 2021)

Player said:


> you post fast


Fank ye


----------



## Play3r (Sep 23, 2021)

I try way too hard to keep up lol


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 23, 2021)

Player said:


> I try way too hard to keep up lol


It takes a lot of practice. I happen to have the most of it.


----------



## Play3r (Sep 23, 2021)

Yeah but i use discord too often


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 23, 2021)

Player said:


> Yeah but i use discord too often


Thats okie


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Sep 23, 2021)

The second toe on both my feet are crooked.

Normal
Bent
Normal 
Normal 
Normal


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 23, 2021)

Sappho said:


> The second toe on both my feet are crooked.
> 
> Normal
> Bent
> ...


Yee Mine like that.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 23, 2021)

I have the same name as my older stepbrother
Our dad's have the same name
They're both the same age
And they're both from the same part of the country.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 23, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I have the same name as my older stepbrother
> Our dad's have the same name
> They're both the same age
> And they're both from the same part of the country.


Soooooo... your family isn't that creative?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Soooooo... your family isn't that creative?


People (including her) have joked that my mum has a type


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2021)

I have been thinking these were the same thread: 


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/give-a-weird-random-fact-about-yourself.1661637/page-19#post-7176023


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Oct 23, 2021)

Apparently people don't realise you can be high functioning with severe autism.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 26, 2021)

When I feel upset or anxious I put my hand to my ear
and loudly quote something I've memorised 
in my head like a line from a movie character.


----------



## crackedrenamon (Oct 26, 2021)

I honestly can't fully engage in suspension of disbelief with live action movies, I can do it with video games, cartoons, books, comics but nothing live action because I just see actors, I see something animated and I am willing to believe this is a look into another world or that these characters can be put into mortal peril instead of a fast cut away.

I do enjoy live action movies, just not to the religious fervor so many have and I will always choose the animated version each time.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 26, 2021)

crackedrenamon said:


> I honestly can't fully engage in suspension of disbelief with live action movies, I can do it with video games, cartoons, books, comics but nothing live action because I just see actors, I see something animated and I am willing to believe this is a look into another world or that these characters can be put into mortal peril instead of a fast cut away.
> 
> I do enjoy live action movies, just not to the religious fervor so many have and I will always choose the animated version each time.


I think I do what I do because I'm on the spectrum.


----------



## Outré (Oct 27, 2021)

This is where I meant to post this.. haha

When I was a kid I was going to climb up in my treehouse, but for some weird reason I decided to go next-door with my friend and sit in his living room while he was using the bathroom. While I was sitting there there was a loud boom and the ground shook. I ran outside and the tree that I had almost just climbed in had got hit by lightning. Still makes me cringe when I think about how close I came to being in that tree.


----------



## Zorrena (Nov 2, 2021)

I keep collecting board games although nobody I knows wants to play them but I keep hoping that the next one will be the one.

I also constantly have to lock my car as I'm walking away from it. I lock it when I get out, then I take a few steps and lock, then I walk another few seconds then lock this time confirming it locks by hearing the car make the noise and watching the lights flash. Sometimes however I cant remember if I locked it and if I just imagined I did all that so I gotta turn around and go back till i can both hear the noise and lights again before I walk away and not turn back.


----------



## Outré (Nov 2, 2021)

Zorrena said:


> I keep collecting board games although nobody I knows wants to play them but I keep hoping that the next one will be the one.
> 
> I also constantly have to lock my car as I'm walking away from it. I lock it when I get out, then I take a few steps and lock, then I walk another few seconds then lock this time confirming it locks by hearing the car make the noise and watching the lights flash. Sometimes however I cant remember if I locked it and if I just imagined I did all that so I gotta turn around and go back till i can both hear the noise and lights again before I walk away and not turn back.


I Love board games. I don’t really know anybody who likes to play them though, so I never get to play them. A few years back I found a group on meet up that likes to play game. I went for a while but I’m really shy so I felt kind of awkward and stopped going, haha.


----------



## Zorrena (Nov 2, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I Love board games. I don’t really know anybody who likes to play them though, so I never get to play them. A few years back I found a group on meet up that likes to play game. I went for a while but I’m really shy so I felt kind of awkward and stopped going, haha.


I'd probably do the same unless someone I knew was there honestly. Over the lock down here I even got tabletop simulator so I can play with others but forgot I need to find others first.


----------



## Outré (Nov 2, 2021)

Zorrena said:


> I'd probably do the same unless someone I knew was there honestly. Over the lock down here I even got tabletop simulator so I can play with others but forgot I need to find others first.


Yeah it was weird. For me it’s easier to just get to know like one or two people at a time. It was still kind of fun playing though. Do you like specific board games or just anything?


----------



## Zorrena (Nov 3, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Yeah it was weird. For me it’s easier to just get to know like one or two people at a time. It was still kind of fun playing though. Do you like specific board games or just anything?


I've only tried a few types but I'm usually pretty open to giving anything a try. The types i've tried are like rpg adventure style, I'm not sure the type but the kind where you gotta figure out who are the people not in the group kinda like I guess among us, strategy games both with figures and just cards, and i'm not sure what the other types are honestly I can list the games if you prefer.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

I have a vast collection of cardboard boxes in my closet. I'm not joking.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 3, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I have a vast collection of cardboard boxes in my closet. I'm not joking.


To sit in?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> To sit in?


Nah. I'm using them to move eventually, but I really went overboard with hoarding them and now I have way too many.


----------



## Outré (Nov 4, 2021)

my oddness shall be explained in the song.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 4, 2021)

When in college, I always choose to sit in the far back of the classroom. It's not to be "edgy" or because I'm not enthusiastic about listening.

I just get very uncomfortable when I know there are people behind me and I'm not sure what's going on. It's a mild form of paranoia I guess.


----------



## Zorrena (Nov 5, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> When in college, I always choose to sit in the far back of the classroom. It's not to be "edgy" or because I'm not enthusiastic about listening.
> 
> I just get very uncomfortable when I know there are people behind me and I'm not sure what's going on. It's a mild form of paranoia I guess.


I did something similar but couldn't place why. I always wanted to sit as far back as I could. During grades 7 & 8 it was bad for me though as I refused to get glasses and my eyes started getting quite blurry from more than 10 feet away.


----------



## Filter (Nov 5, 2021)

Zorrena said:


> I keep collecting board games although nobody I knows wants to play them but I keep hoping that the next one will be the one.
> 
> I also constantly have to lock my car as I'm walking away from it. I lock it when I get out, then I take a few steps and lock, then I walk another few seconds then lock this time confirming it locks by hearing the car make the noise and watching the lights flash. Sometimes however I cant remember if I locked it and if I just imagined I did all that so I gotta turn around and go back till i can both hear the noise and lights again before I walk away and not turn back.


My family collected many board games over the years. I wish I held onto more of them when my parents sold their house.

When I lock my car, I walk around to check that both doors are actually locked. Pressing the button on the remote one too many times honks the horn, which still startles me even though I know it's going to happen.



Stay Fluft said:


> I Love board games. I don’t really know anybody who likes to play them though, so I never get to play them. A few years back I found a group on meet up that likes to play game. I went for a while but I’m really shy so I felt kind of awkward and stopped going, haha.


I used to be part of a church "college and career" group that held weekly gaming nights. My favorite was Taboo. I also like Scrabble and Chess. A few years ago, I designed and 3D printed my own chess set, but I rarely have anyone to play with, so it sits on a shelf collecting dust.



Nexus Cabler said:


> When in college, I always choose to sit in the far back of the classroom. It's not to be "edgy" or because I'm not enthusiastic about listening.
> 
> I just get very uncomfortable when I know there are people behind me and I'm not sure what's going on. It's a mild form of paranoia I guess.


Same. The feeling that others are watching me can be a distraction. It isn't much of a problem in the back of the room, or when the desks are arranged in a U pattern facing each other. Sometimes though, I sucked it up and sat in the front of the room to get a better class participation grade. As unfair as it was, those who sat in the back were often stereotyped as slackers. Because I tended to be quiet, I needed all the help I could get to not be perceived as slacking.

Or maybe I was traumatized in middle school by the kid who sat behind me and liked to flick my ears. Although I did eventually get him to stop by crushing his fingers between the back of my chair and his desk. That was a long time ago, but I still feel a little guilty about how I handled the situation.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 5, 2021)

We've been kinda on a "frozen pizza binge" lately (this past week)... and we had one - on each of the last few nights.... prepared in the microwave. We got 3 of them, for $10 - at the local Safeway.... and, for frozen pizza's these aren't all that bad, I gotta say.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm a synesthete.


----------



## Outré (Nov 6, 2021)

I’m in love with the Australian accent. If you have one I probably just want to sit there and listen to you talk.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 6, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I'm a synesthete.


YOOOO SERIOUSLY!?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> YOOOO SERIOUSLY!?


Auditory-tactile, misophonic

(not mirror-touch which is kind of a blessing I think though seeing living things get hurt sometimes REALLY bothers me)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 6, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Auditory-tactile, misophonic
> 
> (not mirror-touch which is kind of a blessing I think though seeing living things get hurt sometimes REALLY bothers me)


even in like movies?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> even in like movies?


It's not as profound as in real life but there are some movie scenes that kind of cause me pain, though it's not on the level a mirror-touch synesthete would experience

my big "NOPE" is anything to do with eyes

there's a scene in the second Kill Bill movie that was like NOPE I CAN'T LOOK AT THAT SHIT


----------



## Outré (Nov 6, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> It's not as profound as in real life but there are some movie scenes that kind of cause me pain, though it's not on the level a mirror-touch synesthete would experience
> 
> my big "NOPE" is anything to do with eyes
> 
> there's a scene in the second Kill Bill movie that was like NOPE I CAN'T LOOK AT THAT SHIT


I have a nope thing with eyes as well. Have you seen the movie brightburn? There is a scene in that movie that I couldn’t even deal with.


----------



## anonfoxer (Nov 6, 2021)

I am capable of falling asleep anywhere, in any position, it has helped me on many road trips.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 6, 2021)

anonfoxer said:


> I am capable of falling asleep anywhere, in any position, it has helped me on many road trips.



OMG so can I, and I have a funny story about it too!

One time I was laying down in the summer sun on some large rocks at the bottom of an embankment by the seawall, about 50 feet down from the top of the rocks and the rest of the world. I got cozy and fell asleep to the sounds of the waves peacefully...

...The next thing I knew I was being gently touched by a stranger on the shoulder while hearing "It's ok. Try to relax, can you hear me? Don't try to move, you're going to be ok. Are you in any pain sir?" My eyes and head focused almost instantly and I saw he was wearing a white paramedic outfit with his partner near my feet, while a little under a dozen onlookers were along the top wall looking down at the scene!!! I immediately explained I just fell asleep and was completely fine, and asked in total confusion what the heck was going on. 

They explained that apparently while I was asleep, a random tourist was looking at the ocean and while checking it out, they saw "a man sprawled out on the rocks below" and thought I fell and was hurt, so they called 911 not being able themselves to climb down and check on me!!! I laughed and thanked them for their troubles...really if I HAD have fallen they'd have saved my life...but assured them I was fine and all was good, thanks you again for the concern. 

The paramedics got a chuckle out of the whole situation and were good spirited about it ("Rather go to a false alarm that's fine than miss a call that's not any day." the guy told me proudly), but I was then politely asked to maybe consider napping somewhere else in the future. _<giggle> _What a weird afternoon that was!


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 9, 2021)

I haven't thrown away a Christmas or Birthday card in over 20 years. I have a big stash of them. Not that I get that many of them every year.


----------



## Kope (Nov 13, 2021)

I am not a real dog


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 13, 2021)

Kope said:


> I am not a real dog


So what? Were all of those toebean pics lies?!?!?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 13, 2021)

Kope said:


> I am not a real dog


I dun habeeb it


----------



## Kope (Nov 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> So what? Were all of those toebean pics lies?!?!?


My beans are not made of toes I'm sorry


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 20, 2021)

Bought some of this on a whim tonight at the store..... I gotta say, it's excellent bread.... and I was pleasantly surprised.

We normally don't buy rye bread at our house; (even though we love it) - simply because it's so expensive.... ($5 to $6 a loaf, sometimes).... and the regular bread is like $2. But it was on sale this week; and so - I splurged a bit in the aisles tonight.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 21, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Bought some of this on a whim tonight at the store..... I gotta say, it's excellent bread.... and I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> We normally don't buy rye bread at our house; (even though we love it) - simply because it's so expensive.... ($5 to $6 a loaf, sometimes).... and the regular bread is like $2. But it was on sale this week; and so - I splurged a bit in the aisles tonight.


Chicken strips goes well for me at 1 AM.... with the bread above, (toasted)... also.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 25, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Chicken strips goes well for me at 1 AM.... with the bread above, (toasted)... also.


I love boardgames with said chicken strips, as I visit social media with my phone, also.


----------



## Kiaara (Nov 25, 2021)

I have a weird sense of spices, I literally just look at a spice jar and decide if it should go in something or not. It has helped me spice up things when I lived with my parents! My mother, bless her heart, doesn't know how to season food if her life depended on it


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 29, 2021)

I loved fluffernutters as a kid.


----------



## PlatinFox (Dec 1, 2021)

Let s see I think the weirdest thing is that my friends are older than me still we're playing together like were  teenagers
Oh and I canceled my Job one day to another and started working from  home,  a lot people were really surprised


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

Sometimes I have dreams that come true. . . .you would think this is a useful to see the future, but it doesn't really hit me until I have déjà vu.
So tend to write down every dream I have. . .to prepare.


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 2, 2021)

I had a dream where I was looking for Jim Carrey in a warehouse. I never found him.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 2, 2021)

We've been thinking of buying one of these, at some point.... for later on, when we retire.
They're called "THOW's".... but - I'm of the opinion that a first-class RV would be just as nice for us, probably.


----------



## pastelbomber (Dec 8, 2021)

i can click my ankles by moving them around. I'm also very good at speaking elvish from LOTR.


----------



## Yastreb (Dec 8, 2021)

pastelbomber said:


> i can click my ankles by moving them around. I'm also very good at speaking elvish from LOTR.


You mean Sindarin? How well can you talk it? I have heard there isn't enough vocabulary for any practical conversation.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 12, 2021)

Eh.... they've been doing some maintenance work on the boilers, here in the apartment building we live in (down in the basement, this past week). And..... as a result, the heat has been turned off in the building all weekend. And some apartments are like walk-in refrigerators, as a result.

It's a good thing we live in California ☺...... otherwise we'd all be freezing right now probably.
(How our apartment hallway feels like):


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 12, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I love boardgames with said chicken strips, as I visit social media with my phone, also.



Omfg, I know what a Parcheesi board looks like.


----------



## nykalily (Dec 13, 2021)

Im double-jointed ;0


----------



## Zorrena (Jan 5, 2022)

I've begun to notice it more nowadays when I'm walking the halls at work but sometimes I forget to sway my arms when walking. I sometimes have to consciously think about it and basically start them up again.


----------



## Filter (Jan 5, 2022)

Zorrena said:


> I've begun to notice it more nowadays when I'm walking the halls at work but sometimes I forget to sway my arms when walking. I sometimes have to consciously think about it and basically start them up again.


After reading this, I had to try it for myself. Just walking around the kitchen and family room without swinging my arms, looking like a wierdo. More difficult than it sounds! Unless I cheat by putting my hands on my waist, in my pockets, or holding them out front like a T-rex. The not swinging my arms part, not the looking like a weirdo part. That part is easy.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 5, 2022)

I don't know English, but I registered here anyway.


----------



## nykalily (Jan 6, 2022)

Лорик said:


> I don't know English, but I registered here anyway.


welcome o/


----------



## PGUM-01(P) (Jan 10, 2022)

I evidently ( according to doctors the times I've ever had an eye exam ) have abnormally good vision- like what they've described as being " better than what is considered perfect ", and were always blown away that I could read the letters on the charts on the wall, even from a good distance further than the usual maximum. 

I also have highly attuned hearing and it actually makes it difficult to sleep because I can hear the smallest sounds, like the electronic humming of a device being turned on two rooms away, or someone breathing across the room. I can hear things entire groups around me have all shrugged at and said " no idea what you're talking about we don't hear anything". It actually bugs me because I wonder if it's things I'm imagining, or I become frustrated that so often when I point something out nobody knows what I'm on about. I have to sleep with lots of white noise or I'll just lay away listening to specific sounds and never fall asleep.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 10, 2022)

I can't sleep unless my room is pitch black and completely silent (I also have 3 knives near my bed in case someone breaks in)


----------



## lolox (Jan 10, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> (I also have 3 knives near my bed in case someone breaks in)


Any reason why it's specifically 3 knives?


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 10, 2022)

I can't sleep in anything more than underwear no matter how cold it gets. I'd rather throw on extra blankets than sleep in pants or a t shirt.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 10, 2022)

PGUM-01(P) said:


> I evidently ( according to doctors the times I've ever had an eye exam ) have abnormally good vision- like what they've described as being " better than what is considered perfect ", and were always blown away that I could read the letters on the charts on the wall, even from a good distance further than the usual maximum.
> 
> I also have highly attuned hearing and it actually makes it difficult to sleep because I can hear the smallest sounds, like the electronic humming of a device being turned on two rooms away, or someone breathing across the room. I can hear things entire groups around me have all shrugged at and said " no idea what you're talking about we don't hear anything". It actually bugs me because I wonder if it's things I'm imagining, or I become frustrated that so often when I point something out nobody knows what I'm on about. I have to sleep with lots of white noise or I'll just lay away listening to specific sounds and never fall asleep.


Same for me on the first paragraph. Until my late 40s, I had 20/10 vision; better, but that's as far as the test charts could verify. My distance vision is still much better than average, but I'm having increasing difficulty seeing things up close, without basic reading glasses. My hearing sucks, though. I suffered multiple ear infections as a child and have had chronic tinnitus since I was 13 years old. In any noise-filled environment, I may as well be deaf. All sounds combine into one, cacophonous noise. Still, I somehow fudged my way into the US military and worked there for a few years.

On another note; I grew 5", almost 13cm, during my 15th year. Lucky for me, I stopped growing taller after that; peaking at just under 2 meters tall.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2022)

PGUM-01(P) said:


> I evidently ( according to doctors the times I've ever had an eye exam ) have abnormally good vision- like what they've described as being " better than what is considered perfect ", and were always blown away that I could read the letters on the charts on the wall, even from a good distance further than the usual maximum.
> 
> I also have highly attuned hearing and it actually makes it difficult to sleep because I can hear the smallest sounds, like the electronic humming of a device being turned on two rooms away, or someone breathing across the room. I can hear things entire groups around me have all shrugged at and said " no idea what you're talking about we don't hear anything". It actually bugs me because I wonder if it's things I'm imagining, or I become frustrated that so often when I point something out nobody knows what I'm on about. I have to sleep with lots of white noise or I'll just lay away listening to specific sounds and never fall asleep.



My sight is better than most people I've met, but I dunno. Glasses and contacts seem to be what everyone is wearing. The only ones I think I've met that DONT have them, are my siblings.

I can definitely relate to the sounds 100% though! Apparently not everyone can hear that tingling/ringing of an old TV when you turn it on. I can't hear ultrasonic(??? the noise that people claimed 'adults couldn't hear) rings per say, but I can 'feel' it. My ears hurt and things go tense in there. Almost like it's trying to contract and block the noise out or something.

White noise is amazing. Family always hated me having a fan on but it's almost impossible to sleep otherwise. Humming/buzzing from lights. I had a lot of people insist I was the weirdo for being able to hear all of these noises but maybe that just makes us more 'hyper aware'. I can never tune out my breathing or the touch of my clothes... at least, never when I want to.


----------



## PGUM-01(P) (Jan 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> My sight is better than most people I've met, but I dunno. Glasses and contacts seem to be what everyone is wearing. The only ones I think I've met that DONT have them, are my siblings.
> 
> I can definitely relate to the sounds 100% though! Apparently not everyone can hear that tingling/ringing of an old TV when you turn it on. I can't hear ultrasonic(??? the noise that people claimed 'adults couldn't hear) rings per say, but I can 'feel' it. My ears hurt and things go tense in there. Almost like it's trying to contract and block the noise out or something.
> 
> White noise is amazing. Family always hated me having a fan on but it's almost impossible to sleep otherwise. Humming/buzzing from lights. I had a lot of people insist I was the weirdo for being able to hear all of these noises but maybe that just makes us more 'hyper aware'. I can never tune out my breathing or the touch of my clothes... at least, never when I want to.


Glasses do seem to be a lot more common now, although that's a hard one to pin down as there's always things like better attention to health, better screening for health/vision than in the past, changing environments/more screens than before, etc. But I do feel like I've noticed that as well. 

As for that buzz of old TVs and such I 100% was always able to it was funny for me because as a kid I would mess with friends and tell them I " can tell if there's a TV on in the house or not " and they would challenge me by having me guess after going outside and coming back in, and I always got it right. Although I have met a few who said they could as well and " didn't realize most people can't". That tone they say adults can't hear,  I can still hear it audibly, but I know what you mean about " feeling " a sound. It's a hard thing to explain haha


----------



## PGUM-01(P) (Jan 11, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> Same for me on the first paragraph. Until my late 40s, I had 20/10 vision; better, but that's as far as the test charts could verify. My distance vision is still much better than average, but I'm having increasing difficulty seeing things up close, without basic reading glasses. My hearing sucks, though. I suffered multiple ear infections as a child and have had chronic tinnitus since I was 13 years old. In any noise-filled environment, I may as well be deaf. All sounds combine into one, cacophonous noise. Still, I somehow fudged my way into the US military and worked there for a few years.
> 
> On another note; I grew 5", almost 13cm, during my 15th year. Lucky for me, I stopped growing taller after that; peaking at just under 2 meters tall.


Perhaps I should get vision check ups going ahead then, just to make sure I might not need reading glasses myself in the future. 
Tinnitus is something I've always been sort of fearful of developing. I know that a lot of people live with it so it can't be totally debilitating or anything, but I feel like I would have a hard time with it. I'm surprised I don't already as much as I've been exposed to loud, constant noises at various points in my life like factories and generator rooms and such.


----------



## NickyMage (Jan 11, 2022)

I used to pull my hair out a lot as a kid. Something about it was just really satisfying but I kept doing it right when I started middle school...then came some of the most embarrassing experiences of my life.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 11, 2022)

lolox said:


> Any reason why it's specifically 3 knives?


1 under my pillow, 1 on the other side of the bed, and one on the nightstand so that whatever way I roll I have a knife within reach


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 11, 2022)

I legit thought that I was dying on my first period XD its still weird after all this time


----------



## lovealittleless (Jan 13, 2022)

oo fun!!

i have snow vision!! means that my vision is constantly filled with static-like flickering. it isnt as bad as it sounds, it doesnt affect me much at all, but its a fun little fact about me :3 i also have a strange obsession with pineapples


----------



## lovealittleless (Jan 13, 2022)

NickyMage said:


> I used to pull my hair out a lot as a kid. Something about it was just really satisfying but I kept doing it right when I started middle school...then came some of the most embarrassing experiences of my life.


lmao middle school do be like that tho, literally the worst year of my life was 8th grade. theyll make fun of you for anything :/


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 16, 2022)

I have an almost encyclopedic knowledge of various historical facts and trivia. This knowledge ranges from comedic things that have happened to some really screwed up things that have happened.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2022)

I didn't use the heating in a 1-room apartment I was renting for a whole year.


----------



## junkyardflower (Jan 18, 2022)

RuffTumbling said:


> So everyone has something strange about them whether you like it or not. Let's embrace our odd behaviors, hobbies and personalities here on this thread! I'll share a few things about me that I'm sure some of you will get a kick out of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg i have a friend who gave me half a clutch of mystery snails, i got so many babies bruh


----------



## junkyardflower (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm slowly becoming the equivalent of One Punch Man due to living off a bad street of traffic and never wanting to learn how to drive because of it; I commute to and from work and anywhere in my town via a Schwinn pathways bike. Recently shamelessly walked my groceries home via it, fuck driving and getting into accidents lmao. 


Spoiler: its a giant img is all


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 18, 2022)

The majority of my activity on Discord is sharing memes I find because I struggle to start conversations in general chat areas and I feel images are a fun way to interact with others using humor.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> The majority of my activity on Discord is sharing memes I find because I struggle to start conversations in general chat areas and I feel images are a fun way to interact with others using humor.



I mostly use discord to send notes to family.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

I HATE it when people click their pens, IDK why but it TRIGGERS ME!!! I also weep (Not joking) whenever Im tired and drop something again IDK why


----------



## junkyardflower (Jan 18, 2022)

MaxiTheFox said:


> damn bro get a backpack or something lol


i had a backpack (sometimes i bring two) i just dont wanna take more than one trip ykno


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

I have a 6 month old Cliff bar in the bottom of my back pack, IK its there and I can't see myself eating it but I can't take it out


----------



## NickyMage (Jan 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I have a 6 month old Cliff bar in the bottom of my back pack, IK its there and I can't see myself eating it but I can't take it out


I can relate, at one point I had candy in my backpack that was over a year old before I finally took it out


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I have a 6 month old Cliff bar in the bottom of my back pack, IK its there and I can't see myself eating it but I can't take it out


I always brought a cliff bar with me when I went to campus, it's a life saver for keeping hunger from bothering you during classes.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Let me check my backpack right quick, ok 45% of what I carry is snacks XD


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Jan 18, 2022)

When I was about 6-10 I used to LOVE chugging salt.
Straight salt.
Nothing else.
When we went to restaurants I spooned myself handfuls of salt.
I also ate stuff between floorboards on the gym floor.
I liked the crunch you would get sometimes.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Chibi-Choko said:


> When I was about 6-10 I used to LOVE chugging salt.
> Straight salt.
> Nothing else.


SAME, (well that and Ice) it drove my parents CRAZY


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

I make a sandwich (Mayo, Cheese, Lettuce) and then put a Salmon fish packet on it


----------



## KippLink (Jan 18, 2022)

I've also remembered something when i was a kid i used to munch on sugar cubes, like there was literally nothing special about it because it's plain sugar but since it was compacted in to small cubes somehow made it a special xd


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

I once tried to use paint to dye my hair


----------



## purplehands (Jan 18, 2022)

Not sure this counts but I got a brick as a present for a bday gift before


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

purplehands said:


> Not sure this counts but I got a brick as a present for a bday gift before


I only laugh at that because I got a box, inside a box 6x each filled with the brim with wrapping paper. Then there was nothing in it


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 19, 2022)

лОРИк said:


> I have installed Fallout 4 several times knowing that my computer is too weak for this game. I'm a fool.


You hold the controller, I'll make all the noises and dialogue for you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 19, 2022)

лОРИк said:


> No, I'd rather hang myself on a wire from the controller.


Okay


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 19, 2022)

Wow.

Something odd about me is that I've been super hooked on sparkling water. It's got the texture of soda, but it's just simple flavored water, and it's surprisingly delicious.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Wow.
> 
> Something odd about me is that I've been super hooked on sparkling water. It's got the texture of soda, but it's just simple flavored water, and it's surprisingly delicious.


La Croix? or Aha?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 19, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> La Croix? or Aha?


La Croix is favorite


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> La Croix is favorite


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH (the watermelon and the mango ones are the best)


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 20, 2022)

purplehands said:


> Not sure this counts but I got a brick as a present for a bday gift before


Strangely my brother has a brick collection.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 20, 2022)

IT'S THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING I"VE EVER SEEN...





THERE'S SHERBERT IN MY DORM...MADE OUTTA WATERMALONE


----------



## Filter (Jan 21, 2022)

Wherever I've lived, people have commented that I have the accent of somebody native to the area. Apparently, I have a knack for sounding like a local.



Nexus Cabler said:


> I always brought a cliff bar with me when I went to campus, it's a life saver for keeping hunger from bothering you during classes.


Sounds familiar. I used to carry some of those with me when I was in college, for when I needed the energy. And sometimes, especially after pulling an all-nighter, I also carried an extra large plastic mug full of coffee.


----------



## Aethelwulf (Jan 23, 2022)

I've made peace with my mortality.


----------



## XenOrion (Jan 23, 2022)

I got something that triggers most, I eat kiwis and mangoes with the skins on ^-^


----------



## Raever (Jan 23, 2022)

I like this idea a lot and I don't think I've done one yet so les' go...



Spoiler



I listen to music and make up vivid music videos in my head; usually fight scene choreography or dramatic scenes that fit the music.
Sometimes I create whole mini-movies and when I hear the song again, they get more refined due to remembering the prior version.
I'm pretty sure no one I know does this...but I really enjoy music as a form of creativity and meditation so it makes sense I guess.
At least, to me it does lol.





Spoiler



I'm hyper specific to the point of it causing issues/fights with friends.
This might be due to OCD or Autism, but I've never been tested so...





Spoiler



I'm a Necromancer.
Not in the D&D sense per say, but in the witchy sense.
When people enter my room and see bones (*ethically sourced) on my altar they get spooked.


----------



## loups_solitaire (Jan 23, 2022)

I have French nationality but I have never left North America.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm professionally trained in ass-kicking


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 23, 2022)

Raever said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS!!!!! ^^^^
ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 23, 2022)

Whilst drawing I sub-consciously emulate the expression of the character I am trying to draw XD


----------



## Chochmah (Jan 23, 2022)

Hi all. I hardly go on this site ever, and to be honest was only here to glance at a thread I made a while ago. But I saw this and thought it might be fun so I figure I'll mention something, if that is all right.

I am a Kabbalah enthusiast. For those not aware, Kabbalah is a form of ancient Jewish mysticism that views the world and religion through a very unique lens, and has really interesting interpretations of famous Biblical stories (all Old Testament of course, or more accurately Tanakhic). I don't consider myself an expert by any means, nor am I confident enough that I believe in it to call myself an out-and-out Kabbalist, but I _was_ able to seriously impress a Chabad rabbi, which is no mean feat if I do say so myself! That's probably my weirdest hobby/trait.


----------



## XenOrion (Jan 24, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> Whilst drawing I sub-consciously emulate the expression of the character I am trying to draw XD


This one all the time!! XD


----------



## Vic (Jan 25, 2022)

I HATE pencils


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 25, 2022)

I get sexually aroused when I stick a q tip in my right ear.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 25, 2022)

I tend to talk to myself as my favorite OCs a lot when I’m alone in my room. Something about putting myself in the mindset of my characters gets my creativity flowing.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 25, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> IT'S THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING I"VE EVER SEEN...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He tossed and turned to the sound of thunder

But I've got a watermeloooone to sooth my slumber


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Jan 26, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I get sexually aroused when I stick a q tip in my right ear.


It's just the right ear?


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 26, 2022)

I eat mangoes with the skin on. Like an apple.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 26, 2022)

I hold sandwiches backwards. The bottom of the sandwich is in the palm of my hand.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> He tossed and turned to the sound of thunder
> 
> But I've got a watermeloooone to sooth my slumber


I miss vines so much, ESPECIALLY THE WATERMALONE ONES


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Jan 26, 2022)

I have once Kayaked over a live nuclear warhead in the ocean.

IMPORTANT EDIT: I went to Tybee Island and went sea Kayaking. The US government lost a nuclear warhead somewhere off the coast of Tybee back in the 50s-60s


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 27, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> I eat mangoes with the skin on. Like an apple.


When I eat an apple, I eat everything including the core, the seeds and the stalk.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 27, 2022)

I have a flexible tongue.
Enough to.. for example, eat seashells clean without using hands or tools.
And I need no toothpicks at all, and never will.

Of course it's got multiple uses other than these...


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 27, 2022)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I have a flexible tongue.
> Enough to.. for example, eat seashells clean without using hands or tools.
> And I need no toothpicks at all, and never will.
> 
> Of course it's got multiple uses other than these...


Cleaning your butt?

(All cats do it.)


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jan 27, 2022)

Sometimes when I do voice impressions as a calming mechanism in a moment of stress
I put a hand on my ear for some reason.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 31, 2022)

I have a very weak Jacobite claim to the throne of England. I am a direct descendant of Alan Fitz Flaad who was the progenitor of the Stuart dynasty. I am also a descendant of the King Edward the Longshanks and the Plantagenets.


----------



## Nocturnal_Folf (Feb 22, 2022)

-I am a plushosexual
-I have a fetish for hoodies and sweaters
-I also collect soda cans as a hobby


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 22, 2022)

I’m allergic to non-crinkle butts.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 22, 2022)

Lots of times I can't commit to finishing a movie due to my short attention span. It has to be really good for me to sit through it.

I need to work on fixing this issue.


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Feb 23, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’m allergic to non-crinkle butts.


I'm afraid to ask but- how did you find this out?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2022)

Chibi-Choko said:


> I'm afraid to ask but- how did you find this out?



Ummmmmm


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’m allergic to non-crinkle butts.



What about crinkle-cut chips?


----------



## Simo (Feb 25, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> He tossed and turned to the sound of thunder
> 
> But I've got a watermeloooone to sooth my slumber


 What's this? A watermelon, you say?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 25, 2022)

Simo said:


> What's this? A watermelon, you say?


SIMO 

Good to see you again <3


----------



## Simo (Feb 25, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> SIMO
> 
> Good to see you again <3


 Aw, and nice to see you as well!

Also, something odd about me:

It is hard for me to watch things on You Tube, aside from music.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm slue footed, and my feet point away from each other
The other kids at school are noticing


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 28, 2022)

My ancestor Ifor Hael (one of the real Lords of Tredegar) was a great patron of the arts and hired Dafyyd ap Gwilym, one of the great Welsh poets, to be in his court and write propaganda songs and poems in his honor. Dafyyd ap Gwilym is known for writing poems such as "Trouble at a Tavern" and "A Poem in Praise of the Penis".

A strange part of me feels like being a furry honors Ifor Haels legacy for some reason.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 28, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I'm slue footed, and my feet point away from each other
> The other kids at school are noticing


Do you have flat feet like me? 
The arch of my feet are lower than they should be, so it doesn't look like I have a curve at all.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 3, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Do you have flat feet like me?
> The arch of my feet are lower than they should be, so it doesn't look like I have a curve at all.


I also am flat flooted. Gotta get shoes that support my feet


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 3, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I also am flat flooted. Gotta get shoes that support my feet



My theory is that's just how the body compensates for it naturally. Like a subconscious weight distribution to make it easier on your legs or keep balance.
I've actually tried 'turning my feet in' and walking around. It feels weird. XD


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 3, 2022)

I love Ｖａｐｏｒｗａｖｅ　チ宴コ


----------



## Djarum1312 (Mar 8, 2022)

I've got face tattoos


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 10, 2022)

I dunno what the popular opinion is but I remember my ex being shocked because I only put one slice of meat on my sandwich.


----------



## RileyFaulley (Mar 19, 2022)

Raever said:


> I like this idea a lot and I don't think I've done one yet so les' go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this post is old, but I'm new and I just saw it. If I knew you IRL, I would be your friend so fast.



Spoiler



I'm unironically into animal skeletons and made clay bones for a costume I wore to my local Renaissance festival this year. I've talked about memorializing my cats before by taking them and paying to get them cleaned and having their skulls painted in the colors of their collars alongside their paw print impressions.





Spoiler



I've also done the video in my head thing while listening to music and continuously try to push myself to make animatics I will never get around to because I don't do digital art.



I also eat honey straight out of the jar like Winnie the Pooh. I might have a slight sugar addiction.

Just to add to the weirdness a bit, I'm in a triad relationship and I'm a panromantic ace.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2022)

@RileyFaulley 
I have published research on animal skeletons. (cannot state specifically what without doxxing myself)


----------



## RileyFaulley (Mar 19, 2022)

That's actually really cool! My favorites are rabbit, cat, pufferfish, anglerfish, and elephant skeletons. Also give a nod to hyena and hippo skulls, they're pretty cool. I did a clay mouse skull for my outfit and it came out halfway decent.


----------



## Raever (Mar 19, 2022)

RileyFaulley said:


> I've also done the video in my head thing while listening to music and continuously try to push myself to make animatics I will never get around to because I don't do digital art.



Alright it's official, we're friends now. Congratulations.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 19, 2022)

I’m dribk


----------



## Terror-Run (Mar 20, 2022)

I am missing a bit of the colour of my left eye. 



Spoiler: a description on how. but might be a bit gross



My sister threw a pen at me when I was about 6, and she managed to spin it so that the tip of the pen hit the line that seperates the colour and the white. You can imagine what happens to eggyolk when the barrier is broken.  A really good eye doctor/surgeon scooped a lot back in and stitched it up, but I will always have an indent and some missing piece. Saved my vision tho! as I was blind for 2 days before the surgery.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 26, 2022)

I like the taste of grass. My dad used to tell me about having to eat it in Vietnam and I got curious and liking the taste.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Mar 27, 2022)

I'm a selfshipper.


----------



## Luxibutt (Mar 29, 2022)

I enjoy walking around naked in my house. I don't do it often and do it mostly at night since I live where neighbors can pass by and look into the apartment (Wish I lived at the corner apartments so that they wouldn't see inside of our place).


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 29, 2022)

Many of you might hate me for this, but I'll say it anyways, since I'm ready to be ridiculed beyond reality.

_I'm the kind of person to put milk first, cereal second. I often mix foods that most people would rather eat trash than consume, ex. Trix yogurt with fried rice, ice cream and hot sauce, orange chicken and vanilla ice cream, bananas and hot sauce, and adding mayo to literally anything. Also, I use a *spoon *religiously, and it's the only utensil I ever eat with. _


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 29, 2022)

I am reluctant to play Ad Astra because Amicus looks exactly how I envision my father would look like as an anthro wolf.


----------



## FlareAeon (Mar 29, 2022)

Raever said:


> I like this idea a lot and I don't think I've done one yet so les' go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my lord I do the same thing! XD Sometimes I can't even listen to or enjoy a song completely unless I do that. I even remember some of the cheesy cringe imaginary "AMVs" I had in middle school. I also can't sit still and listen to music. I have to get up and pace and "act" it out. >w>'  



Luxibutt said:


> I enjoy walking around naked in my house. I don't do it often and do it mostly at night since I live where neighbors can pass by and look into the apartment (Wish I lived at the corner apartments so that they wouldn't see inside of our place).



If I didn't have a housemate I'd be in my underpants most of the time. XP I know it's not completely buck naked but I can relate. 

But enough oversharing. An odd thing about me...uh... I prefer mayo over ketchup? X3 If honey mustard isn't available, I use it on my fries. I don't like tomatoes in general, really. I feel like that's not odd enough, so here's a bonus one! I once had to get surgery to remove swollen saliva glands because I kept accidentally biting the inside of my lip.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 29, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> Oh my lord I do the same thing! XD Sometimes I can't even listen to or enjoy a song completely unless I do that. I even remember some of the cheesy cringe imaginary "AMVs" I had in middle school. I also can't sit still and listen to music. I have to get up and pace and "act" it out. >w>'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, another mayo user!


----------



## RileyFaulley (Mar 29, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> But enough oversharing. An odd thing about me...uh... I prefer mayo over ketchup? X3 If honey mustard isn't available, I use it on my fries. I don't like tomatoes in general, really.


Ngl, honey mustard is my jam. Prefer that over any other condiment. It's just the right amount of sweet and tangy.


----------



## Kumali (Mar 29, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I enjoy walking around naked in my house. I don't do it often and do it mostly at night since I live where neighbors can pass by and look into the apartment (Wish I lived at the corner apartments so that they wouldn't see inside of our place).


 "I'm naked now because it doesn't really matter / When the shades are down, / I was born this way I'll die this way" - Ezra Furman






But anyway. I have a big dog cage in my front yard, and on nice days I like to lock myself in it and watch the world go by. (I live where nobody can see me.)


----------



## Astrifera (Mar 29, 2022)

I can wiggle my ears, and am double jointed on both hands and both feet!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 29, 2022)

Astrifera said:


> I can wiggle my ears, and am double jointed on both hands and both feet!


Truly a rare one!


----------



## Yastreb (Apr 13, 2022)

The village where I come from has the highest amount of schizophrenics per capita in the entire country.
It also has the highest amount of supporters of the nationalist Finns Party.

Coincidence?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

Yastreb said:


> The village where I come from has the highest amount of schizophrenics per capita in the entire country.
> It also has the highest amount of supporters of the nationalist Finns Party.
> 
> Coincidence?



The best thing about this would be if you _didn't live in Finland_.


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 15, 2022)

I've eaten at least two eggs every day for like 3 years. Cooked various ways. They're just tasty and quick to make, y'know?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2022)

I like to eat kiwis with the peal on.


----------



## Bluefangcat (Apr 19, 2022)

I eat the apple core with the apple. Not the seeds or stem, but the core itself doesn't pose any issue. Feels like a bit of a waste not to. Still good stuff on there, yeah? Was terrified of an apple tree growing in my stomach if i accidentally swallowed an apple seed for ages as a youth, but once i learned that couldnt happen it was over for those cores >_>


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 19, 2022)

Bluefangcat said:


> I eat the apple core with the apple. Not the seeds or stem, but the core itself doesn't pose any issue. Feels like a bit of a waste not to. Still good stuff on there, yeah? Was terrified of an apple tree growing in my stomach if i accidentally swallowed an apple seed for ages as a youth, but once i learned that couldnt happen it was over for those cores >_>



Totally had that fear too. <XD 
I avoided anything with seeds during that phase.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 21, 2022)

I bite into the orange before I start to peel and then go on eating said orange.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 21, 2022)

I can sallow water without closing my mouth. I used to get REALLY thirsty as a kid. I was on a ton of ADHD meds and never allowed to have as much to drink as I needed. I was tested for diabetes constantly but it always came back negative.  But in the meantime when I was allowed to drink, I would get so desperate I would forget to close my mouth to sallow.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2022)

I like to eat the peanut butter first.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 21, 2022)

I wiggle my nose a lot because it's constantly itchy for reasons unknown.

Kinda reminds me of the lady from Bewitched.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Apr 21, 2022)

Ummm what's NOT weird about me?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 22, 2022)

Sometimes I have dissociative episodes right in the middle of errands, quickly getting in the way of everyone around me without realizing.


----------



## lolox (Apr 23, 2022)

I think so hard in my line of work that I literally have to wear a cooling bandana to not overheat sometimes.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Apr 23, 2022)

I, unfortunately, do not actually work at Domino's irl


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

Chad Firepaws said:


> I, unfortunately, do not actually work at Domino's irl



LIES


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 24, 2022)

I suffer from insomnia to the point where I need a melatonin supplement every night so that I may sleep.


----------



## Smityyyy (Apr 24, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I like to eat kiwis with the peal on.


No way. I do this too lol. My ex used to do it and I picked it up from there. I genuinely love the taste of the peel and it’s so much less work to enjoy the fruit.


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 24, 2022)

I've been waking up at 4:30am for like months. No matter how tired I am when I go to bed I'm always up at around 4:30.
I'm usually an early bird, but that's a bit much even for me.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 24, 2022)

I can’t sleep without my puppies.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Apr 24, 2022)

Sometimes when I pull all nighters I like to go for walks at 4am. It's actually one of the better times to go on walks imo cause nobody's there


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> No way. I do this too lol. My ex used to do it and I picked it up from there. I genuinely love the taste of the peel and it’s so much less work to enjoy the fruit.


Fabulous fibre.


----------



## fluidiity (May 9, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> I've eaten at least two eggs every day for like 3 years. Cooked various ways. They're just tasty and quick to make, y'know?


I respect the hecc out of this.


----------



## fluidiity (May 9, 2022)

I have synesthesia, in which I associate words with a myriad of senses. Makes for writing very easy sometimes LOL.


----------



## Lunula (May 10, 2022)

There Is couple of languages I hate sound of when people talk ,but absolutely love em in songs.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 10, 2022)

I like to talk to myself. Verbally and not within my mind (at times)

Like for example I recently said how I'll eat something now at home and later order some take away.


----------



## BadRoy (May 18, 2022)

I don't like monkeys and primate characters. I think for me they fall into the uncanny valley. They're just like us, but different, especially the faces sometimes.


----------



## Vishunei (May 18, 2022)

Like some others here have mentioned, if alone, I sometimes speak to myself as I do a task or something. On a more common note, I suppose the smell of gasoline is nice. Car exhaust too, but I don't go inhaling that actively or anything. It's carcinogenic.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 31, 2022)

Not really about me but my grandparents found out they were pregnant with my mother in the early 70s by sacrificing a rabbit.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Not really about me but my grandparents found out they were pregnant with my mother in the early 70s by sacrificing a rabbit.



Sounds accurate


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (May 31, 2022)

I have very vivid and strong imagination and when I start to think of story I need to control myself not to get emotionally involved with It so I do not act weird in public. (the moment you realize you are a bit autistic)




Zippy! said:


> The majority of my activity on Discord is sharing memes I find because I struggle to start conversations in general chat areas and I feel images are a fun way to interact with others using humor.


I don't feel this is odd.


----------



## Filter (Jun 1, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I like to eat kiwis with the peal on.


That sounds unap_peeli_ng. *ba-dum-tss*

I vaguely remember putting a kiwi in a blender for a smoothie once, and getting bits of it stuck in my mouth.


----------



## antgrasshopper (Jun 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Not really about me but my grandparents found out they were pregnant with my mother in the early 70s by sacrificing a rabbit.


Metal.


----------



## antgrasshopper (Jun 2, 2022)

If I see a sfw furry art work that I like, I'll save the picture to a flashdrive. I have four (8 gigabyte) flashdrives. Dunno if that's normal or out there.

Also, when I was a kid I believed that if I stood in place still and concentrated hard enough, and practiced this for days, one day I'd be able to levitate in the air.               I didn't practice hard enough.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 6, 2022)

I have this frog coat and I'm currently wearing it (with the mouth-zipper open)


----------



## Featherclaw (Jun 6, 2022)

I find that I talk to myself sometimes. Not really in a conversational way, I use it to sort through my thoughts, since I usually have a lot going on.

I've heard this is decently common in gifted people, so I guess it's not unsurprising that I do it. I try not to do it in front of anybody else, though, it creeps people out lol


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 6, 2022)

I sometimes get what I call “philosophy attacks” in which my mind will start to overthink about anything and everything, sometimes making me question what is real or not


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 7, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> I sometimes get what I call “philosophy attacks” in which my mind will start to overthink about anything and everything, sometimes making me question what is real or not


this give me moods


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 7, 2022)

What really are moods? Well, we associate them wi- oh no it’s happening again


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 7, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> What really are moods? Well, we associate them wi- oh no it’s happening again


I used to do that when I was meditating at the time. Had full ego death and was dissociated for some time. It was really dangerous to ponder some things.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 7, 2022)

Longest one lasted 5 hours, it got to the point to where people were telling me to shut up before their brains explode


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 7, 2022)

I’m practically a living tedtalk


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 7, 2022)

I once ate a mouse.

(It was pre-killed snake food but my snake wasn't hungry so I gulped it down.)


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 7, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I once ate a mouse.
> 
> (It was pre-killed snake food but my snake wasn't hungry so I gulped it down.)


Bruh
I ate a worm once on a dare


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 7, 2022)

I like wearing diapers.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 7, 2022)

Izzy4895 said:


> I like wearing diapers.


Wow, not like anyone can see that by looking at your fa account favorites


----------



## Featherclaw (Jun 7, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I once ate a mouse.
> 
> (It was pre-killed snake food but my snake wasn't hungry so I gulped it down.)


Huh. Were you hungry or just curious as to what it tasted like?


----------



## Demoness_Heller (Jun 8, 2022)

Let's see what people find it odd about me:

1. I speak well for a deaf person which can be annoying at times cuz some people thought deaf people can't talk or even speak that good. I had speech therapy throughout my school years by choice. I do this so I can thrive in both worlds.

2. I'm sexually attracted to demons and monsters.  Normal porn videos don't turn me on, but hentai involving monsters do. I'm just weird like that.

3. I love anything morbid and creepy and I'm fascinated by death. That's why I enjoy guro/gore art stuff. 

4. Some assumed I'm a satantist cuz I have a demon fursona. I'm a Christian who just happened to have been sexually attracted to demons. XD I don't mess around with biblical demons. Just leave that to my fantasies.


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 11, 2022)

I hate traffic to an unnatural degree. 
It's just a complete waste of time. I don't know how people can stand to drive 1-2 hours to work. I've always worked within biking/ bus distance because of it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2022)

I seem to be the only furry who has performed Indian classical music for an audience.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 11, 2022)

Demoness_Heller said:


> Let's see what people find it odd about me:
> 
> 1. I speak well for a deaf person which can be annoying at times cuz some people thought deaf people can't talk or even speak that good. I had speech therapy throughout my school years by choice. I do this so I can thrive in both worlds.
> 
> ...



You sound awesome.

Just wanted to say that.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 12, 2022)

When I achieve something badass in a video game I say "skadoosh" automatically.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 12, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> When I achieve something badass in a video game I say "skadoosh" automatically.


Honestly, that’s understandable


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (Jun 12, 2022)

I have bad taste when it comes to liking certain games/music/movies/TV shows/characters/etc


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 12, 2022)

CalahooTheHyena said:


> I have bad taste when it comes to liking certain games/music/movies/TV shows/characters/etc


I won’t judge unless you are Sakura fan


----------



## Demoness_Heller (Jun 12, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> You sound awesome.
> 
> Just wanted to say that.


Thank you! I need to hear that once in a while.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 12, 2022)

Whenever I work out, I do it until I can’t anymore
It’s gotten to the point to where I do it up to 3 times a day, and it’s always to this music


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jun 12, 2022)

i enjoy tokustasu shows , you know ultraman, kamen rider, super sentai


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 12, 2022)

i'm secretly a alien goddess.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 12, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i'm secretly a alien goddess.


I believe you.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 12, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I believe you.


>;3


----------



## Baud (Jul 9, 2022)

1) I am ambidextrous
2) I collect items from the first world war 
3) I spend too much time programming stuff for really old consoles and computers that never gets released online


----------



## Marzypan (Jul 21, 2022)

I can wiggle my ears!


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jul 21, 2022)

Marzypan said:


> I can wiggle my ears!


odd not cute


----------



## Filter (Jul 21, 2022)

Marzypan said:


> I can wiggle my ears!


I can wiggle my ears too, but only by moving them manually.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 21, 2022)

I can wiggle my


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 21, 2022)

I don't really like drawing Pokemon much. I don't know what it is the designs just don't translate well in my brain. Like a lot of them are too abstract to translate to real anatomy or something.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2022)

I am vehemently opposed to roleplaying with people.
A mere request is the -only- way for me to _instantly_ block someone without a word who is not a bot. I'd literally rather you just come into my inbox like LTG. In fact, that has basically happened. I've been called all manner of slurs and have not blocked those people because I just don't use block features EXCEPT in the instance of RP attempts/requests. But for me, it's preferable to the sheer disrespect I feel being requested to RP with someone.

I don't know why I hate it as much as I do. I just do and can't rationalize or articulate the bilious venom I've got for it.



BadRoy said:


> I don't really like drawing Pokemon much. I don't know what it is the designs just don't translate well in my brain. Like a lot of them are too abstract to translate to real anatomy or something.


I pick the generic fodder that aren't anything close to my favorites, but make for great anthro girls.

And by that I mean Lopunny.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jul 23, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I can wiggle my


What?
Inquiring minds, want to know!
:: Ebil grinz... ::


----------



## Akima (Jul 23, 2022)

For no reason I burn myself with hot glue gun at least three times per thing I make


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jul 23, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> My stepbrother has the same name as me
> 
> My dad and stepdad have the same name
> 
> ...


This feels like a riddle


----------



## Filter (Aug 1, 2022)

I've never been able to see the picture in Magic Eye stereograms. My depth perception is excellent, other forms of red/blue or green stereoscopic illusions work for me, and I've always been good at games and puzzles involving 3D rotation. None of the explanations I've heard or read online seem to apply, but I still can't see the horse, airplane, or whatever it is that most claim to see in them.


----------



## Delv (Aug 5, 2022)

I own every single Hello Kitty show on VHS 
I also just prefer VHS to DVD or Blueray


----------



## Goon the frank (Aug 5, 2022)

I built most of a chainmail shirt. Still have to finished the sleeves for it. I've also copper-plated a steel ruler using pennies, nickels, acid, and a DC power source.

My mind goes completely blank when I have to talk to someone. I sort of forget what to say


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 5, 2022)

1) I am red-green colorblind.
2) Rats are my all-time favorite animals.
3) I have died before


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 5, 2022)

I once met Tony Hawk in person. He and some other famous pro skaters held a vert jam at Six Flags back when I was 14 I think.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 5, 2022)

I don't really like bananas all that much and
...
I'm not actually a monkey


----------



## ben909 (Aug 5, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> 1) I am red-green colorblind.
> 2) Rats are my all-time favorite animals.
> 3) I have died before


is it officially red green, or red brown, or is it actually a different kind


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> is it officially red green, or red brown, or is it actually a different kind


My specific blindness is protanomaly. The more severe form of my colorblindness is protanopia!

And yes, it’s red green! I have trouble seeing different shades of red, purple, pink, and organize. I also struggle to differentiate shades of green. Red and green also looks the same to me depending on saturation!


----------



## ben909 (Aug 5, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> My specific blindness is protanomaly. The more severe form of my colorblindness is protanopia!
> 
> And yes, it’s red green! I have trouble seeing different shades of red, purple, pink, and organize. I also struggle to differentiate shades of green. Red and green also looks the same to me depending on saturation!


ok
i have the other red kind(the common one, also one of the ones on the x cromazone),  so for me purple is just dark blue... and red text is hard to tell from black text(probamatic in games)... but red as i see it and green are very different.  for reds however, its as red as blood, or not red at all

not sure if thats better or worse then you 
... i note this because in subnatica i cannot really see the word infected on the scanner without putting my face close to the screen


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ok
> i have the other red kind(the common one, also one of the ones on the x cromazone),  so for me purple is just dark blue... and red text is hard to tell from black text(probamatic in games)... but red as i see it and green are very different.  for reds however, its as red as blood, or not red at all
> 
> not sure if thats better or worse then you
> ... i note this because in subnatica i cannot really see the word infected on the scanner without putting my face close to the screen



I went most of my life without knowing I was colorblind. Only had suspicions because people often told me I was mixing up colors or getting colors wrong! I eventually realized I was because my boyfriend was taking an online test and I realized I couldn’t see the shapes!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 5, 2022)

Let's see...

I've never had a driver's license, yet I am qualified to operate a diesel locomotive on a light railway. Full 1970's overcoat and all.


----------



## Just_A_Tundra (Aug 9, 2022)

I forget things in a weird way. One time, I was talking to my mom on my cell phone, and I reached for my cell phone, which was already up to my ear, and freaked out that it was not there. In a few seconds, I realized my phone was already out and in my hand and up to my ear.

I also tend to say "and" when I do things, even without any prompting event. Like, I'll reach for something and suddenly say "And". It's almost so random, I hardly see it coming. Then , I don't realize it until I actually say it.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 10, 2022)

I love the sound of any cat's meow.

It melts my heart every time.


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 10, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I love the sound of any cat's meow.
> 
> It melts my heart every time.


As it should.


----------



## Lordgwen (Aug 11, 2022)

Im so flexible i can turn my head 180 andat the same time lick my foot while the otherones touching my butt!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 11, 2022)

I have the original Power Rangers trading cards.  Also trading cards for Sailor Moon and Techi Muyo.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 11, 2022)

I hate salad dressing, yet I love salad by itself.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 24, 2022)

Some would say it is odder to have noting odd about you. Yup das me.


----------



## miskiko (Aug 25, 2022)

I LOVE canned spinach. Call me Popeye cause I eat that stuff straight outta the container; no salt or anything


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 25, 2022)

miskiko said:


> I LOVE canned spinach. Call me Popeye cause I eat that stuff straight outta the container; no salt or anything


Spinach hate was a conspiracy to keep the masses weak.


----------



## miskiko (Aug 25, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> Spinach hate was a conspiracy to keep the masses weak.


Unfortunately I know nothing of that conspiracy; I was too busy consuming delicious spinach and saving the day to care


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 25, 2022)

They're telling the truth, I was the can.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 25, 2022)

"aaaaaaaaaaaa"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 28, 2022)

I love watching horror movies particularly right before I go to sleep.

My mind has this craving for patterns, so I somehow started a solidifying routine of looking for good scares as the night comes along.

I find it odd because you would think such a thing would give someone nightmares regularly, but for me, I'm still stuck with dreams of me in high school or college with no idea what I'm doing.

Well done, brain. Well done.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 30, 2022)

When I was in psychiatric hospital, one of my nicknames was "The Ice Queen."


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Aug 30, 2022)

Im a Nubian goat made out of latex rubber.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 30, 2022)

Randomly being reminded of songs whenever someone says something.

Someone said they would rather cry in someone's arms than never show emotion, and then this song popped into my head.


----------



## JozeffTech (Aug 30, 2022)

I feel very protective about some characters I see every day.

I just browse FA and stumble across something very cute and wholesome. And that very moment, some vile part of my mind fills my imagination with tons of dangers threatening the character I see, or, even worse, the danger is already in the image, so my protection mechanism is engaged and I enter a small psychic turbulence. And the turbulence echoes for ages, as the trigger for it is solidly imprinted in my memory.

It kinda sucks, actually. Sometimes making an art of that character (of course, with their author's consent) where they're out of danger helps, like with *ahem* a certain sune, but it's a lottery: sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 1, 2022)

I am a blue space wolf from Jupiter. 

That is all.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm a cat who loves water


----------



## bluezcherry (Sep 1, 2022)

I can turn my feet backwards, and can flip the joint of my thumb! I don't do that much anymore though. I also used to keep snails and have in interest in European history in the Victorian era!


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 1, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I'm a cat who loves water


Oooo, are you a Turkish van? They're cool.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 1, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I'm a cat who loves water


"fishcat"


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 1, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Oooo, are you a Turkish van? They're cool.


I'm a Turkish Angora ^^


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 1, 2022)

I tend to mask my depression online with a happy, cheerful attitude.

I just want to make people smile, and not make them feel bad.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 2, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I tend to mask my depression online with a happy, cheerful attitude.
> 
> I just want to make people smile, and not make them feel bad.



You're so pure and sweet.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 9, 2022)

Sometimes if I find something really funny, my laugh will sound like Bart Simpson's laugh.


----------



## straferz (Sep 23, 2022)

READ IF YOU DARE


Spoiler



I have the same birthday as Donald Trump


----------



## Coda (Oct 8, 2022)

I love taxidermy and dead critters. I'm too squeamish to mess around with the guts of any creature but I would love to own taxidermy some day, as well as some animal skulls. I think it's one of the most fascinating ways to keep the spirit of an animal alive (even if it turns out unfortunate sometimes...). Which also makes me think human taxidermy (if requested in the will, of course) should be legal. I would love to be a weird wine holder for an eccentric rich guy postmortem.

Also, unrelated, but I constantly see static in my vision but it's worse when it's dark. Makes it hard to see at night paired with likely astigmatism but I've never been to an optometrist so eh lol. It's normal to me because I've seen the static my whole life but my buddy acts like it's absolutely insane.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Oct 9, 2022)

Spoiler: If you are game - read



Although I am not a violent person (and would never hurt a fly) - I find gore really fascinating. Not art gore, that is boring. I mean the real stuff. 
I used to be a member of Best Gore . com when it was active. I mean it was just news that didn't sugar coat anything and showed what really happens in the world. 
I feel that my interest in medical science and the human anatomy plays a role in my interest.  I don't want anyone to get hurt. That is not what I mean. However if someone is hurt and it is posted to an online platform, I just have to look.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 10, 2022)

I can sing "Bohemian Rhapsody" almost completely on key, if not completely.


----------



## Vishunei (Oct 11, 2022)

I enjoy hot dogs, bologna/baloney, and sometimes bacon when they're  a bit burnt/charred.


----------



## Funeralprime (Oct 12, 2022)

before i started T, i learned how to mimic different meows to communicate with my cats (and strays). i remember one of my parents cats never came when called so i started to meow at her and she always came to me. i picked up excitement meows, 'check this out' meows, distressed meows, 'caution' meows, 'fuck off' meows. now that my voice has changed i can't meow anymore but it was really fun


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Oct 13, 2022)

I am interested in anything electrical and alarm systems


----------



## Filter (Oct 17, 2022)

I've never seen Game of Thrones or Stranger Things.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 17, 2022)

Filter said:


> I've never seen Game of Thrones or Stranger Things.


same


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 18, 2022)

I think 2 cycle gas smells good (don't drink it lol)


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Oct 20, 2022)

I draw gore art


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 20, 2022)

I prefer drawing females and feminine chatacters.


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 20, 2022)

My mother-in-law is a metalhead.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Oct 21, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I prefer drawing females and feminine chatacters.


I am sorry, but I think this is normal. I do this too
(me: gatekeeps being odd)


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Oct 21, 2022)

Artisans, blue permanent Mpreg andromorph western pear-shape dragon, inspired by the Spyro Reignited video games. Usually wearing Figment’s yellow-red tee shirt with his name on it.

I was born as an andromorph by my anthropomorphic dragon mommy, Maleficent. My dragon daddy is Magnus from the Peacekeeper. When I was young, I was traumatized by the death of my dragon mommy, driven by the heart by the evil prince Philip after the final confrontation. Me and my dragon daddy Magnus will continue our lives while remembering our mother’s death.

Growing up as an adult, I found myself gone and gotten permanently Mpreg by random magic at 36 week with a baby junior in my man womb.

I supposed to be transformed into a statue and taken away by the evil Gnasty Gnorc in the first Spyro game, until the purple derg rescued me. My back is killing me and I asked to Spyro to get my some Pickled Ice Cream with Shrimp drowning in Ketchup for me. But Spyro ask to me "Are you pregnant?" and I responded "Permanently pregnant" before magically left to my hometown.


----------

